# Legalities of bait cannons



## usafeod26

Are there any laws against using pneumatic bait cannons on the beach? I know one company makes a bait caster that is purely pneumatic. I was thinking about making my own for the days when the surf is too rough. What do you guys think? Is it illegal or not?


----------



## Sea Rover

I think it will be more of the cops decision. I am sure it can be considered a weapon especially if you are discharging it on a public beach. If it were me I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Pompano Joe

I would suggest contacting one of the companies, Surf Rocket Fishing is one that I'm aware of. They would have had to work through all the legalities in their business plan.


----------



## surfish

why wouldyou need one? just learn proper casting technique, with good equipment your casts will go far enough in any conditions.


----------



## Chapman5011

Use a longer rod and a bigger weight


----------



## usafeod26

I understand that with proper casting technique you can cast far. But I always have an issue slinging the bait off. I already have a 13ft surf rod. I was just looking for input concerning the legalities of something like that. This guy claims 300yds from this cannon. Can any of you cast 300 yards? Didn't think so! I am just trying to find an alternate bait delivery system for when its too rough for a kayak.


----------



## keperry1182

What about a bait mortar. Frozen bait on a hook, heavy duty tube, salt water in a bottle at the bottom a little wadding, 15 grams of TATP and !!bazinga!! past the sand bar ( if the bait survives) lol. Just kidding just kidding saw your EOD tag and thought you could be a lot more fun than pneumatic cannons lol. I have been looking into freezing chum balls in water balloons and shooting them out around my shark bait with a water balloon launcher after removing the balloon of course. Always thought about the cannon but figured it was illegal. Even if it wasnt, johnny law would probably still hassle you. Good luck


----------



## tigershark

Zodiac


----------



## KingCrab

Try a Water balloon Sling shot? Wanted to try it with Banana's at certain boats during Ling season.:shifty:


----------



## SHO-NUFF

I am sure there are folks on the forum that remember how to build a "Tater Gun" that could get the bait out at least a quarter mile or so. Legal? Don't know!:whistling:


----------



## almo100

Isn't that why they build piers?


----------



## KingCrab

almo100 said:


> Isn't that why they build piers?


 YEP !!:whistling:


----------



## usafeod26

I've tried the pier. It's not my "cup of tea". I can't stand shoulder to shoulder fishing and someone always telling me what to do when I have a fish on. I'm Also not a fan of people casting over my line and then taking out a knife to cut mine!


----------



## MrPhoShiz

I wanna see this bait cannon shoot a finger mullet 300yds and survive in one piece... or stay on the hook. Vids or it doesnt blend...


----------



## usafeod26

The guy who sells this device freezes his bait/leader and launches an ice bullet. Then in a few minutes it melts and is ready to go. I still have my doubts that the leader won't tangle but look up sandblaster bait caster. It looks like he has perfected his system.


----------



## tigershark

I watched the video it doesn't look like it grows that far I'm sure if you are freezing a leader Bait and weight it won't go 300 yards It didn't sound that loud but at $800 it is pretty pricey


----------



## MathGeek

I've used potato cannons in a number of states in varying locations. My opinion is that to be completely sure you won't attract law enforcement attention, it is best to use these in places where discharging a firearm is legal and does not attract law enforcement attention.

Law enforcement attention is not really about what is legal and what is not legal, it is about whether anyone calls and complains. Some places have more busybodies that are likely to call and complain than others. I'd bet by the time you use a bait cannon 20 times from beaches around Pensacola, someone will call and complain. Once on the scene, there are a number of statutes law enforcement can use to arrest you or issue a citation if they choose to do so: noise ordinances, air gun laws, firearm laws, littering, etc. If the busybodies who called the law really want you stopped, they might embellish their story: you pointed the bait launcher at them, their car, their boat, or their house. The device is louder than a gun. etc.

Some complaints may arise out of safety concerns, others about noise concerns, others because they think the technology gives you an unfair advantage over the fish (or over the fisherman). Anglers with elitist attitudes are not above using the law to limit their competition.


----------



## Snagged Line

MrPhoShiz said:


> I wanna see this bait cannon shoot a finger mullet 300yds and survive in one piece... or stay on the hook. Vids or it doesnt blend...


 


We went to a couple PFF Shark fishing get togethers a few years back at Pens. Bch. and someone brought one out. 
It was a "Blast" to watch the bait launcher in operation..
The mullet was frozen in a mold surrounded in ice with the leader sticking out... It would consistently launch the 300 yds.
Had to make sure the reel was ready to quickly peel off the line without binding...

It would be so easy to duplicate it with a retired Propane cylinder and some modifications. w/o spending anywhere close to $8oo.oo


----------



## drifterfisher

Has anyone ever seen a "cheetah bead blaster" at a tire shop? I think that with a modified exit tube would be the ticket.


----------



## jcallaham

this is startin to sound like someone could get hurt
we need this weather to move out so we can catch some fish and not be thinkin about stuff like this


----------



## Todd

usafeod26 said:


> I've tried the pier. It's not my "cup of tea". I can't stand shoulder to shoulder fishing and someone always telling me what to do when I have a fish on. I'm Also not a fan of people casting over my line and then taking out a knife to cut mine!


+1, people suck.


----------

